
Face Recognition with Python, in under 25 lines of code – Real Python - mjhea0
http://realpython.com/blog/python/face-recognition-with-python#.U7yDJGHTgRQ.hackernews
======
minimaxir
You've submitted this 3 times in the past few days with impressively blatant
attempts at avoiding the dupe detector. There's no need to submit so
frequently.

~~~
mjhea0
oops. i just changed over my share utilities and was testing some analytics on
it. my bad.

